# Cat contraception



## Dawn Harris (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi can anyone tell me if there’s a contraceptive for cats please ? I don’t want to get my girl spayed just yet. She’s a sphynx & she’s just had a litter of kittens.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

There are several different kinds, what country are you in? As it does vary what’s available 

I use acupressure to control my girls.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Suprelorin or melatonin implants, but good luck getting melatonin in the UK. My vet would only provide the tablets which are worse than useless and another vet wanted to give suprelorin implant with no understanding that it isn't safe for use on maidens.

Anyway, that isn't relevant to your girl as she's had a litter, so suprelorin is safe but could knock her off from 16-24 months unless you get it removed


----------



## Dawn Harris (Apr 28, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> Suprelorin or melatonin implants, but good luck getting melatonin in the UK. My vet would only provide the tablets which are worse than useless and another vet wanted to give suprelorin implant with no understanding that it isn't safe for use on maidens.
> 
> Anyway, that isn't relevant to your girl as she's had a litter, so suprelorin is safe but could knock her off from 16-24 months unless you get it removed


----------



## Dawn Harris (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi & thankyou for your advice it’s much appreciated


----------



## Dawn Harris (Apr 28, 2017)

spotty cats said:


> There are several different kinds, what country are you in? As it does vary what's available
> 
> I use acupressure to control my girls.


I'm in the uk


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Delvosteron injections are the most commonly used in the UK.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Delvosteron injections are the most commonly used in the UK.


A problem is the vial doesn't last long once open so works out very expensive if it's brought for just one cat


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Delvosteron injections are the most commonly used in the UK.


Really?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

The only contraceptive my vet (and my previous vet) is able to offer is Delvosteron. I don't recall it being expensive but perhaps I got lucky with what the vet had there at the time.

That said, it was a few years back now and I wouldnt use it or any contraceptive for my cats now.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, it's probably less often used since they changed the SPCs to state each vial was single use, which was a few years back now.

It is the only licensed product of which I'm aware in the UK. Anything else is off licence.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Yes, it's probably less often used since they changed the SPCs to state each vial was single use, which was a few years back now.
> 
> It is the only licensed product of which I'm aware in the UK. Anything else is off licence.


Can't say I've heard of its use, but I do work with European breeders more than UK. Suprelorin is licensed in the UK according to the vet I went to but I'd not use it on a maiden anyway. Not relevant in this case obviously, but might help lurkers


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rufus15 said:


> Can't say I've heard of its use, but I do work with European breeders more than UK. Suprelorin is licensed in the UK according to the vet I went to but I'd not use it on a maiden anyway. Not relevant in this case obviously, but might help lurkers


For ferrets.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Perhaps try Facebook, there are some really good breeding groups on there.
Recent fb threads have not shown delvosteron use to be common in the U.K. 

You will also get better dosage advice for some options from other breeders vs vets.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I find it quite odd that Delvosteron isn't more widely known. I must have spoken to four vets in the last seven or so years and all mentioned Dekvosteron being their choice (against the no longer available Ovarid)


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Years ago Delvesteron had a very bad reputation amongst Siamese breeders with reports that girls never called again or had problems with their pregnancies. I have not heard of those breeders using it in recent times. They prefer the Suprelorin but I have heard of it used mainly for boys not girls.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Suprelorin is not licensed in cats in the UK currently.

Ovarid was a diabetic maker.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Not quite. Ovarid was causing deformities in kittens and was destroying the fertility of maidens. It's still widely used in France and I think the US, to good effect. The correct dosage is given, which is crucial


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I am told that Ovarid was often used in much to high a dose and that 1/4 tablet when a queen was coming into call was often enough. Some needed another 1/4.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ovarid caused deformities in kittens? Is there a paper or study for that please? I have never heard that.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Plenty of breeder experience


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The GCCF said the following about Ovarid :

_"Megestrol acetate, the active ingredient of Ovarid (now discontinued), has been used by breeders for postponement and prevention of oestrus (calling) in queens for many years. Used correctly at the lowest possible dose for short/medium term oestrus control side effects should not be a problem. However use of progestogens can be associated with adverse effects such as chronic endometrial hyperplasia (thickening of the uterine lining), pyometra and *Diabetes mellitus. *Breeders should discuss the risks/ benefits of using megestrol in their particular situation with their vets as alternative options may be more suitable depending on their circumstances."

https://www.gccfcats.org/Health-Welfare/Veterinary-Information_


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rufus15 said:


> Plenty of breeder experience


But not proper research. Breeders are inclined to blame problems on almost anything - currently G Strep is the fashionable excuse. And no experience of your own, of course.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Rufus15 said:


> Plenty of breeder experience


Rufus, if there is one thing I have learned, it is to take anything a breeder or group of breeders says about something causing congenital birth defects with a very large pinch of salt.

Many will jump on any convenient, passing bandwagon rather than take a long, hard look at what is causing such problems.

As Orientalslave has said, Strep is currently the fashionable one (though it's been in and out of fashion for a long time). Certain foods have been cited; certain foods being deficient in particular nutrients too; vaccinations (that one comes up perennially also); something in the water (yes, really). The latest one I heard was a certain type of cat litter, the dust from which has teratogenic effect.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I would choose a vet over a breeder any day for up-to-date pharmaceutical information . especially a vet that specialises in cats .


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

gskinner123 said:


> Rufus, if there is one thing I have learned, it is to take anything a breeder or group of breeders says about something causing congenital birth defects with a very large pinch of salt.
> 
> Many will jump on any convenient, passing bandwagon rather than take a long, hard look at what is causing such problems.
> 
> As Orientalslave has said, Strep is currently the fashionable one (though it's been in and out of fashion for a long time). Certain foods have been cited; certain foods being deficient in particular nutrients too; vaccinations (that one comes up perennially also); something in the water (yes, really). The latest one I heard was a certain type of cat litter, the dust from which has teratogenic effect.


I agree, however, when it's breeders across the world in numerous breeds with little to no connection to each other outside of that particular social media group, I'd be inclined to listen to them. But hey, what do I know, right?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Ovarid's diabetogenic properties are widely known!!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Rufus15 said:


> I agree, however, when it's breeders across the world in numerous breeds with little to no connection to each other outside of that particular social media group, I'd be inclined to listen to them. But hey, what do I know, right?


I just see it differently. It
doesn't faze me that we hold different opinions...it makes the world go around 

I do actually believe that breeders the world over have close connections like never before, prior to the internet/social media.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Rufus15 said:


> I agree, however, when it's breeders across the world in numerous breeds with little to no connection to each other outside of that particular social media group, I'd be inclined to listen to them. But hey, what do I know, right?


The internet equivalents of old wives' tales are worldwide and take on a life of their own, so it is always a good idea to find out if there is any scientific evidence to back up some of these claims.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

For anyone interested in the MA (megestrol acetate, ie Ovarid) link with changes in glucose metabolism, here is a selection of abstracts. They are all quite old really; most of the work was going on in the 1970s and 80s.

It's my understanding that Ovarid was withdrawn in the UK initially because of a manufacturing problem, then just due to lack of demand. I didn't think it was anything to do with side effects. Don't quote me on that, though. Someone else may know more.

It was used for the management of allergic skin disease in cats as well as for reproductive purposes. I never used it myself (it was gone from the shelves not long after I qualified, apart from the old out-of-date stuff!) but I did have one diabetic patient who had become fully insulin-dependent after receiving a course of Ovarid for his skin disease. That was before I knew him, but I managed his diabetes towards the end of his life some years later.

I've had the impression that MA has been falling out of favour in the States as well, but this is only what I read on the veterinary forums such as VIN; I haven't been on any breeder groups where it sounds from this thread like they are reporting the opposite. It's called Ovaban in the US, and is labelled for dogs only.

*
Effects of megestrol acetate on glucose tolerance and growth hormone secretion in the cat*
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0034528818307185

*A hyperglycemia-glucosuria syndrome in cats following megestrol acetate therapy*
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1789536/?page=1

*Effects of proligestone and megestrol on plasma adrenocorticotrophic hormone, insulin and insulin-like growth factor-1 concentrations in cats*
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/0034528894901015

*Comparative effects of proligestone and megestrol acetate on basal plasma glucose concentrations and cortisol responses to exogenous adrenocorticotrophic hormone in cats*
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0034528818312645

*Diabetic retinopathy in a cat with megestrol acetate‐induced diabetes*
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/j.1748-5827.1985.tb02185.x

The ISFM Consensus Guidelines on the Practical Management of Diabetes Mellitus mention MA as a potential trigger of DM in cats.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rufus15 said:


> I agree, however, when it's breeders across the world in numerous breeds with little to no connection to each other outside of that particular social media group, I'd be inclined to listen to them. But hey, what do I know, right?


With the much closer connections the Internet makes possible they are all prey to jumping on the same band-wagon...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Ovarid's diabetogenic properties are widely known!!


Indeed, but at the doses I mention above for controlling calling? 1/4 today, 1/4 tomorrow and then nothing for 3 weeks or so?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow the doses given in those links were huge!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> Indeed, but at the doses I mention above for controlling calling? 1/4 today, 1/4 tomorrow and then nothing for 3 weeks or so?


Can't comment for certain; I don't know.

But it stands perfectly to reason that lower doses would result in fewer side effects with a drug like this. The licensed doses for oestrus control and eosinophilic granuloma were high (0.5-1 tablet), so it doesn't surprise me that lower doses were being used off licence.

@Tigermoon remember those papers were written 30-40 years ago. I don't know if this would have any bearing on the doses used then, compared to those utilised more recently?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Where is this group claiming Ovarid caused deformities in utero and what deformities exactly? There does tend to be a pattern to deformities if caused by a drug. I used it for years (in the lower doses) and it never resulted in a deformed kitten. I wouldn't use it now but then I wouldn't use any other method currently on the market either.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

A lot of the European breeders I know use Perlutex (medroxy-progesterone acetate) if they don’t use Superlorin as a contraceptive.


----------



## Houseofcats (Aug 29, 2021)

havoc said:


> Where is this group claiming Ovarid caused deformities in utero and what deformities exactly? There does tend to be a pattern to deformities if caused by a drug. I used it for years (in the lower doses) and it never resulted in a deformed kitten. I wouldn't use it now but then I wouldn't use any other method currently on the market either.


Hi, in your previous experience using this, how long on average did it take after stopping the course for the queen's heat cycle to return to normal? Thanks


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

We always use Delvolsteron. It stops our girls calling for around 8 to 9 months which is great and the the bottle the vet buys in costs £70.


----------



## Houseofcats (Aug 29, 2021)

David C said:


> We always use Delvolsteron. It stops our girls calling for around 8 to 9 months which is great and the the bottle the vet buys in costs £70.


Thank you - any experience of Ovarid/ Megestrol Acetate? I read the GCCF article on it, just wondering how long this takes after stopping use for the heat cycle to return to normal. I've heard about 4 weeks but some have taken far longer if the cat was quite young. I'm just looking at options but want all the info I can.


----------



## Fendi (Nov 14, 2020)

spotty cats said:


> There are several different kinds, what country are you in? As it does vary what's available
> 
> I use acupressure to control my girls.


i second this. It's worked on my girl a few times. From memory I think it knocked her out of heat for about 8-9 weeks. There's a few videos on YouTube and of course spotty cats has amazing experience/advice (she helped me). So maybe give that a go before resorting to medication.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Houseofcats said:


> Thank you - any experience of Ovarid/ Megestrol Acetate? I read the GCCF article on it, just wondering how long this takes after stopping use for the heat cycle to return to normal. I've heard about 4 weeks but some have taken far longer if the cat was quite young. I'm just looking at options but want all the info I can.


Cats are individuals so how long varies. I've only ever used Ovarid substitutes 1/4 pill at the first sign of calling and only with the girl that pees & sprays when in call.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Houseofcats said:


> Thank you - any experience of Ovarid/ Megestrol Acetate? I read the GCCF article on it, just wondering how long this takes after stopping use for the heat cycle to return to normal. I've heard about 4 weeks but some have taken far longer if the cat was quite young. I'm just looking at options but want all the info I can.


No we have only ever used delvolsteron. We like it because you can easily give them a good 12 months between litters


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Houseofcats said:


> Hi, in your previous experience using this, how long on average did it take after stopping the course for the queen's heat cycle to return to normal? Thanks


As @OrientalSlave says above, it really does depend on the individual cat and also on what dosage regime you use. I used to give 1/4 or 1/2 tablet of 5mg Ovarid as a single dose at the first sign of calling; some it would knock off for a week, others for two weeks and yet others for up to a month! 
The same can be said for any contraceptive used in animals. Another example would be the Superlorin chip, I've known breeders use these on a girl and it lasted six months, but another girl was knocked off for three years!!
No one can really tell you how it would work for your cats, likewise they cannot tell you whether you cat will be affected badly by the treatment either. The only way to find out how it works in your own cats is to try it and record the timings.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

I asked out vet a couple of years ago about ovarid and she said it had been taken of the market in the UK?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

David C said:


> I asked out vet a couple of years ago about ovarid and she said it had been taken of the market in the UK?


It was, quite some time ago now.


----------



## Houseofcats (Aug 29, 2021)

David C said:


> I asked out vet a couple of years ago about ovarid and she said it had been taken of the market in the UK?


I read an article on the Burmese club website saying that it cn be made in small quantities but you will need to ask your vet or get in touch with GCCF vet officer.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Houseofcats said:


> I read an article on the Burmese club website saying that it cn be made in small quantities but you will need to ask your vet or get in touch with GCCF vet officer.


That was from years ago and to my knowledge nothing ever came of it. I think by then, most breeders had found another source :Muted or switched to using something else.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

It, megestrol acetate, is still widely used amongst breeders to keep females out of call. They buy it online from one of many different non UK sources.


----------

